# Berry Tree?



## Aozora (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi all,

I noticed this "tree"--approximately 8' tall--on my property line. I think it may be an aronia variant, but I'm not sure. Can anyone more positively ID this for me? Berries start red and appear to be ripening to black, and the trunk is about 1" diameter.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It's basically a weed.
It's a wild cherry tree.

You can eat them, but they are 99.99999999999% pit.

And the baby trees will pop up ALL over the place.
Annoying.
I weed out/pull more baby wild cherry weeds out of my garden every spring than anything else.


----------



## Aozora (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Chickenista,

Do you have a scientific name for the wild cherry? I did a search for it and the fruit does not look like what I have out there. On the wild cherry I researched, each fruit is on its own long stem, whereas this one has multiple fruits coming off of one main stem. 

It does have a pit, but the pit is only about half of the fruit. The flesh and juice are red, and it only has a very mild smell--nothing like a cherry smell. (I don't want to taste until I know for sure what it is.)


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Wild black cherry, Prunus serotina http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prunus_serotina


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

FYI, wild cherry trees are poisonous to livestock


----------



## rwur961615 (May 24, 2008)

I can't see the attached pics but it sounds like it could be mulberry.
Rick


----------

